# IP banned from site



## CortalRage (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok i first found that it said no matter what, I was not allowed to access the site. If i use a different computer with my account, that one gets banned. I looked in the TOS and it seems i have accidetally broken a rule. BUT i never recieved my warning. I was immidiately ip banned. And i cannot get contact with any admins via email like the contact thing says. I was wondering if the ip ban could be lifted and be replaced with a warning like it should have been. i miss using this site and i understand what i screwed up with.


----------



## Law (Jan 14, 2010)

"Accidentally broken a rule"

Guess you should have read them before posting something stupid.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 14, 2010)

CortalRage said:
			
		

> Ok i first found that it said no matter what, I was not allowed to access the site. If i use a different computer with my account, that one gets banned. I looked in the TOS and it seems i have accidetally broken a rule. BUT i never recieved my warning. I was immidiately ip banned. And i cannot get contact with any admins via email like the contact thing says. I was wondering if the ip ban could be lifted and be replaced with a warning like it should have been. i miss using this site and i understand what i screwed up with.


It depends on what you done, and you should of read the rules in the first place, being the kind mods that they are i'm sure they would sort something out if you PM one of them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 14, 2010)

If you have an IP ban then odds are what you did didn't deserve a warning first.

Also, avoiding your ban just lessens the odds of you getting unbanned.


----------



## CortalRage (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah was about to pm them. i wasnt thinking and asked where to get a game, which i didnt originally see in rules. i always have had selective reading


----------



## CortalRage (Jan 14, 2010)

The only way i could get in contact with them was using a diff comp. i couldt view contact us, help, or anything. i thought fastest way to get in contact with them was here, since they should check the site atleast once every two days, if not every day.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 14, 2010)

CortalRage said:
			
		

> The only way i could get in contact with them was using a diff comp. i couldt view contact us, help, or anything. i thought fastest way to get in contact with them was here, since they should check the site atleast once every two days, if not every day.



Yeah, odds are they check their e-mail too. Just avoiding your ban makes things worse.


----------



## CortalRage (Jan 14, 2010)

well, lest see what they do. i emailed them 4 months ago and got nothing. i checked my spelling and i see no error so i ussed my last resort.


----------



## XWolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh look, double posting/bumping too!  Way to break another rule!


----------



## CortalRage (Jan 14, 2010)

XWolf said:
			
		

> Oh look, double posting/bumping too!  Way to break another rule!


lol im not making much of a good impression it seems


----------



## alidsl (Jan 14, 2010)

Bumping after 8 minutes


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 14, 2010)

What an idiot. Good luck trying to get unbanned.


----------



## CortalRage (Jan 14, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Bumping after 8 minutes


wasnt intedning to bump. im just looking around site and checking back. i havent been on here in a while.


----------



## XWolf (Jan 14, 2010)

That is because.....


.... you got banned!


Hmmm, why am I feeding this troll?  Maybe to get it so fat it explodes!


----------



## CortalRage (Jan 14, 2010)

XWolf said:
			
		

> That is because.....
> 
> 
> .... you got banned!
> ...


Read the rules yourself.

When replying to a topic, don't; unless you have something meaningful to say or something that will contribute to the discussion.

EDIT: and it looks liek ive broken another rule -.- and dont start flaming. i need this post closed because i missed something once again.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## CortalRage (Jan 14, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

>


o look, another person breaking rules to make a point i broke the rules

Do not "flame", "bash", "troll" or harass others. Blatantly offensive comments or actions directed at others will not be tolerated.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 14, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

>



Replace "Spambots" with "Worthless Spammers" and you'll be on the right track.

Thanks for this completely useless post though! Little to no redeeming qualities! Yay!

As for the OP, I suggest you leave it here and hope that you have some slim chance of coming back.


----------



## dice (Jan 14, 2010)

You're asking for help on evading a ban.

We wouldn't appreciate other sites providing such information for members to do this on our site.

As a result, I'm locking this thread.


----------

